# New to the forum



## Listiyani (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello all. I just found out about this forum and it seems quite interesting and helpful .
I'm indonesian, so not really an expat except I've just came back from Singapore after 6 years.


----------



## jennijen (Feb 19, 2015)

Listiyani said:


> Hello all. I just found out about this forum and it seems quite interesting and helpful .
> I'm indonesian, so not really an expat except I've just came back from Singapore after 6 years.


Hi.


----------

